# Rudolf Gwalther on Satan’s efforts to corrupt the gospel



## Reformed Covenanter (Nov 4, 2021)

In itself the truth of the gospel always remains pure. As Christ says of himself, that he is the same yesterday, today and forever, so the Word of the gospel also remains the same forever, and not a single element of it falls away or changes, even though heaven and earth should pass away. But this truth does not always remain so pure among human beings, because Satan creeps in sowing his weeds here and there whenever he sees us getting drowsy.

So great is the enemy’s cleverness that he transforms himself into an angel of light and is able to misuse texts of Scripture taken out of their context in order to obscure the truth of the gospel. This is what he was doing in this instance [in Galatians 2:5]. Whatever favorable comments Christ had made about the law were distorted by his ministers the false apostles, with the result that many turned away from Christ and put their trust in legal ceremonies as the way of salvation. ....

For more, see Rudolf Gwalther on Satan’s efforts to corrupt the gospel.


----------

